
How Robert Cottrell of ‘The Browser’ finds the best writing on the web - dshipper
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/the-man-who-reads-1000-articles-a
======
ggm
Good Curation like editorial, is what I miss most about print media
broadsheets. Its like the whole Ed Meese pornography/erotica thing, you can't
quite define it, but you can tell it when you see it. (In that spirit I love
Terry Pratchetts take, _erotica is being tickled with a feather, pornography
is being rubbed by the whole chicken_ )

I signed up to the free tier, to see what his curation is like. If its as good
as laphams, I could be there.

~~~
mrosett
I've been pretty happy with it, although I find that I don't have time to read
the volume of pieces they recommend with the paid tier.

------
dpedu
I use Feedly - an RSS reader - as well. It's a pretty nice tool for
aggregating a lot of content into one place. They've done a nice job of
putting a modern service on top of RSS too. The android app isn't so great,
however.

~~~
nbashaw
Me too. The speed of using "j" and "k" to navigate articles (that load
instantly) feels amazing.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
Me like. I signed up for a year of The Browser.

Thanks!

------
vmchale
Professor Jeff Jarvis?

